# Terrible News..



## avecamour

I miscarried my little angel...I woke up to literally a puddle of blood..Called my OH to take me to the hospital but it was already too late. I'm devastated :cry:


----------



## Blob

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

So sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Mickey1994

I'm so sorry. :flow:


----------



## Mb2012

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## MummybearD

I am so sorry for your loss:flower::hugs:


----------



## chanelle92

Sorry for your loss :flow:


----------



## Amber4

I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## jemmie1994

so sorry :hugs: fly high little angel :angel:


----------



## beanzz

Soo sorry for your loss hun! :hugs: :flow:


----------



## trinaestella

Really sorry to hear that :( x


----------



## snowfia

Sorry for your loss hun, be strong :hugs: x


----------



## babycakes16

I'm so sorry :nope:
:hugs:


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

:hugs: :(


----------



## avecamour

ive been crying all day..i know my little bean is up there in heaven though


----------



## KatVM

So sorry for your lost :hugs:


----------



## mommie2be

so sorry for your loss sweetie. :flow:


----------



## emmylou92

Sorry for you loss, fly high LO. Need to chat, you know where I am! :hugs:


----------



## Eccleston2011

:hugs: Sorry for your loss!:flower:


----------



## EnvyJen4

Im so sorry for you loss:cry:.. Dont worry tough your little angel is looking over you:cloud9:.. I cant imagine what you must feel..
:hug:


----------



## samisshort

Are you sure it was a miscarriage hon....? I'm so sorry if it was :hugs: but how come two days ago you posted in Two Week Wait saying you are 3 days late with a BFN....? :shrug:


----------



## HeatherElisex

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

So sorry for your loss :flow:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

So sorry for your loss hun, hope you and your OH are feeling better again soon :flower: xx


----------



## xxchloexx

Hiya sorry you went through this but I also seen you wrote in two week wait on 1/12/11 that you tested and got a negative result??
So did you test again and get a positive?? 
Im a bit confused.. sorry anyways if it was a miscarriage x


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Soso sorry for your loss.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

So sorry for your loss :hugs: Fly high LO :angel:


----------



## lil_mama_415

im so sorry i'll keep you in my prayers and one way to look at it was your angel was too perfect for this cruel world


----------



## beanzz

Seen your post in TWW and also confused :shrug:

Hope you're okay though :hugs:


----------



## Shaunagh

So sorry for your loss! :flow:
xx


----------



## avecamour

My sister who is 25 is also pregnant. She and i share an account but it will now be just hers. She got her bfp yesterday


----------



## lovemybabaa

im so sorry for your loss


----------



## beanzz

avecamour said:


> My sister who is 25 is also pregnant. She and i share an account but it will now be just hers. She got her bfp yesterday

Aw, congrats to your sister. I honestly hope you're coping hun :flow: xx


----------



## 060509.x

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

So sorry about your loss :(


----------



## Harli

Very sorry for your loss ... I can't even imagine. :nope::hugs:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

So sorry hun :hugs: x


----------



## Melibu90

:hugs: very sorry for your love hun hope your coping ok xx


----------



## tiffffx

so sorry for your loss hun, sleep tight baby :hugs:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I am so sorry sweetie :hugs:

My thoughts are with you at this hard time.

Fly high, LO :angel:


----------



## Ctaylor92

sorry for your loss :(


----------



## JyandAlexS

im soo sorry!! :(


----------



## avecamour

Thanks! Hayley is doing ok now, she is still upset but coping well :)
-leah xo


----------



## WeCanDream

.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

sorry for your loss.. your little angel was just too special to be taken from heaven!! :hugs: x


----------



## we can't wait

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.

Fly high LO. :angel:


----------

